# How deep is too deep?



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

If you have the substrate on top of the stocking with rocks you can go pretty deep because it will stay aerated. In my 180 I plan to have some parts of it almost 12" deep. As long you keep you substrate clean, and gased you should have many problems with going a couple inches more of substrate. If you are planning to have it heavily planted in that area once every month or so just poke it like crazy with a chopstick, if you can a good mixing once every two months would be great to help off gas all the build up.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a lot of MTS snails so I'm hoping they keep it stirred up. I have a lot of plants so I'll start poking it with a chop stick. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Plants like swords and crypts have pretty big root systems, if you have any of those, you probably don't have to worry too much about aerating the substrate.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, I have both. One Sword is so big, it takes over 1/2 of the tank. I wish I could pull it up but I'm afraid I'd lose 1/2 the substrate.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Kntry said:


> Yes, I have both. One Sword is so big, it takes over 1/2 of the tank. I wish I could pull it up but I'm afraid I'd lose 1/2 the substrate.



You can pull it out, just gentle tug on it and move in a back and forth or side to side motion to help release the substrate. You will still have some stuck to the roots, then all you have to do is get a bucket and rinse the roots off really well to get the rest of the substrate off. Then put the substrate in a glass and slowly put the glass into the aquarium allow water to fill the glass, once in the desired location turn the glass over and the substrate should fall out.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you.

I'm building a 37" tall stand right now. Next week, I'm going to empty the tank as far as I can, move it, put the new stand in place, put the tank on top and redo the scape while the fish are out. I'm planning on taking that Sword out then since I'm going to be disturbing the substrate anyway.

I couldn't go to sleep last night, thinking about the logistics of moving that tank and then the fun of redoing it!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have gone well upwards of 6 inches with slopes and had no issues. However, when using soil, totally different story, if I had 1.5 inches of soil and a 1/2in-1in cap, nothing but issues. I really found using less soil is better, 1/2 inch works just as well with far less issues. That said, I have been very hesitant to try slopes and the like because of my issues of my soil going anerobic.


----------

